

Mattermark Weekly #9 - All Eyes on Mobile - francoismathieu
http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=77ac33b633dba06cf18997355&id=0cc31bf363&e=1c0690ef80

======
benologist
Competition must have been stiff if the #1 mobile startup is imgur, a 4 year
old website with only moderate success on Android and no success on iTunes.

~~~
dmor
I hear you, and it might be worth noting this analysis is looking for big
changes in a positive direction (it's geared toward investors looking for
early upside), and Imgur increased downloads by 200% last week. Time will tell
where they're headed. They have a huge web presence.

The #1 startup for mobile, in the overall sense, is Rdio. But we're trying to
catch stuff in the way up, so we weigh more heavily toward change in momentum.
There is probably another good list I can release later this week that has
more of the "usual suspects" you'd expect to see.

~~~
benologist
But they're fundamentally not a mobile startup - their apps are almost
incidental (like with most major websites):
[http://imgur.com/](http://imgur.com/) doesn't even mention them. The 200%
increase in downloads has no relevance looking for movers and shakers in the
mobile industry.

------
siong1987
"Edmodo - digital social magazine curated by your friends"

I guess it is a mistake. But that is definitely not what Edmodo is doing.

